# Running Two Canisters



## sick of chiclids (May 25, 2010)

here in the next few days im upgrading my emp 400 to an ehiem 2217. im already running a 2224. my question is would you guys plumb them together and have only one intake and one return in the tank or run them indepentantly.


----------



## MPG (Mar 14, 2010)

I wouldn't put them together. Put them on opposite ends so you can get more efficiency and circulation.


----------



## maknwar (Jul 16, 2007)

MPG said:


> I wouldn't put them together. Put them on opposite ends so you can get more efficiency and circulation.


I agree.


----------



## 0S1R1S (Aug 29, 2010)

Even better, you could criss-cross the intake and output hoses of each cannister to increase circulation even more. 
.
This is the way I have my divided 90g setup with an Eheim 2217 and Fluval 404, keeps heat distributed through the divider.


----------



## FEEFA (Nov 19, 2007)

0S1R1S said:


> Even better, you could criss-cross the intake and output hoses of each cannister to increase circulation even more.
> .
> This is the way I have my divided 90g setup with an Eheim 2217 and Fluval 404, keeps heat distributed through the divider.


----------



## SandNukka15 (Nov 16, 2010)

0S1R1S said:


> Even better, you could criss-cross the intake and output hoses of each cannister to increase circulation even more.
> .
> This is the way I have my divided 90g setup with an Eheim 2217 and Fluval 404, keeps heat distributed through the divider.


thats what i did with ehiem and rena im also adding my fluval as well


----------

